# 2005 Felt F1 vs. 2007 Felt F2



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Any Felt historians out there?

I have an opportunity to purchase a new 2005 Felt 1C frame or a new 2007 Felt F2 frame... for about the same price.

Given the traditional trickle-down technology, how do these two frames stack up? I currently have a 2007 Felt F2 frame and love it ... so, I know I can't go wrong there... but I am intrigued by the F1C. For one, I like the matte finish... (but, of course, I'm more interested in weight and performance).

Any thoughts or info would be appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The F1C is is lighter than your F2 if you compare the two bikes of the same size. From what I remember the F1C used a different carbon layup. Even the '07 F1 had a different frame than the '05 F1C. Not anything to be concerned with when you consider that the weight of the 05 F1C is probably lighter due to lighter components. I would bet that you still have the better frame on your F2.


----------

